# Words that signal youre being spoonfed bullshit



## Yezidi Fan Club (Nov 30, 2022)

I have identified two words that are strongly associated with experiences whose common theme can be summarized as me getting royally boned, screwed over, or manipulated.

Those words are:

1. Just
Example: *Donkey punches woman* I'm just experimenting with my sex-positive inquisitiveness, so you're not allowed to display anger, annoyance, or frustration.

2. Should
Example: They should do [x], where X is thing they aren't doing, won't be doing, and probably never will be doing unless a legitimate authority intervenes.


Any others?


----------



## Grub (Nov 30, 2022)

Fact check


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Nov 30, 2022)

Equity, opportunity, any variation on moral/ethical/right particularly in the context of someone trying to convince you to change your behavior.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Nov 30, 2022)

1. Overexaggerated adhomenyms. Ex. "This [insert anyone you disagree with] is a far right extremist"

2. Whenever you're not allowed to question them. 

3. Anything that mentions Climate Change or reducing Carbon Footprint unless it's something that counteracts that narrative.

4. When they tell us not to panic over a suspicious proposal. 

5. When someone talks down to you.


----------



## hate shoe (Nov 30, 2022)

Unlearn, systemic.


----------



## Dergint (Nov 30, 2022)

"And that's a good thing."


----------



## We Are The Witches (Nov 30, 2022)

"Cis"
toxic masculinity
institutionalized racism
fascists
nazis
empowering
cancel
patriarchy
misogynist
appropriation
privilege
(clapping-hands emoji)
Most of them heavily depending on the context of course.

And when combined with attitudes and behaviour such as:

- Being intolerant of others' opinions, when no rational argument was presented on their side.
- Using generalization fallacies.
- Being accusatory towards those that are simply having a discussion (that do not agree with), labeling them as (insert insult).
- Overusing uppercase when clearly not done for "aesthetics", alongside a volatile personality that ends up in them sperging out.
- Assuming too much and ignoring when they get corrected.
- Supporting irrational double standards.
- Spreading misinformation and propaganda to feed their sheep/idiotic Internet buddies.
- Ending the conversation in a spoiled childish manner.

And (somewhat) lately, anyone that still foams at the mouth when mentioning Donald Trump (in order to push their agenda, not valid criticism), it bores even those that don't even particularly care about Trump.


----------



## Marcelbrrread (Nov 30, 2022)

Threat to Our Democracy~


----------



## Ewan McGregor (Nov 30, 2022)

"My fellow americans"


----------



## Soup Sammiches (Nov 30, 2022)

Don't forget the old saw "we're from the government and we're here to help".


----------



## Sparkletor 2.0 (Nov 30, 2022)

"I'm not going to lie to you..."


----------



## Dergint (Nov 30, 2022)

Ewan McGregor said:


> "My fellow americans"


I mean, is the word "Americans" even necessary there? Any appeal to in-group bias is kind of suspect there. If your identity is relevant, you'll realize when you hear the thing, no need to be primed on it.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 30, 2022)

Stochastic
Problematic
Microaggression
BIPOC
Mansplaining
Anything -normativity when the first part of the word is something that is in fact normal
Internalized anything
Anything ceiling

Pretty much any gibberish wokebabble that means not a fucking thing.


----------



## alpha889boba (Nov 30, 2022)

Not really a word, but the manner of writing where the writer thinks they are in some imagined argument with a caricature of their opponent. Like they go through an entire imaginary dialogue sequence trying to counter what they think their opponent would say. Coming off as some pretentious highly educated fag. Its like that guy on tiktok pretending he is defending girls from online harassment.

The written equivalent of that imaginary argument you have with yourself in the shower where you always win.


----------



## Car Won't Crank (Nov 30, 2022)

Anything on reddit that's remotely political.


----------



## Butterschmalz (Nov 30, 2022)

Its not about words really. Its about your relationship to somebody or something. Anybody who is not blood related or connected by marriage is not to be trusted. Because they cannot be held accountable for what they put out. And even if they are blood related they might still lie.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Nov 30, 2022)

Any and all forms of the world "globalism". Much like "nazi", the word has lost all meaning.

Also, the word "spoonfed".


----------



## Synthetic Smug (Nov 30, 2022)

'So' beginning a statement is the arming circuit for the passive aggressive bad faith statement to follow. It nominally invites engagement but is there to ensure an audience for a tantrum.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Nov 30, 2022)

Anytime someone uses the word “problematic” to describe something, I immediately disregard anything further they have to say


----------



## Yezidi Fan Club (Nov 30, 2022)

Sparkletor 2.0 said:


> "I'm not going to lie to you..."


P-Piccolo?


----------



## Yezidi Fan Club (Nov 30, 2022)

Bunny Tracks said:


> Also, the word "spoonfed".


So you are against spooning?


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Nov 30, 2022)

"Fringe"


----------



## .iota. (Nov 30, 2022)

-ist and -ism.

these are suffixes which assign to an individual the alleged characteristics or traits of a collective.


----------



## Local Fed (Nov 30, 2022)

*"Safety"*
It's a precursor to being censored or otherwise having your ability to engage in dissent being taken away.


> Example: _"We are closing the comment section for the safety of our users."_
> 
> Translation: _"Stop showing why we're stupid/full of shit."_




*"Honest conversation"*
Most often see this when the topic of race or sex comes up.


> Example: _"We need to have an honest conversation about race."_
> 
> Translation: _"I'm about to say some really stupid shit, almost always about white people (often misapplying the word "supremacy" in combination) and if you say anything that opposes it I'm going to get really antagonistic, call you racist and/or block you so that you can't reply."_


----------



## Grand Omega (Dec 1, 2022)

Good/bad faith are always at the forefront of devout narrative pusher vocabularies, either as part of generalizing the opposition's arguments or as an attempt to divert oneself out of a losing argument.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 1, 2022)

Grand Omega said:


> Good/bad faith are always at the forefront of devout narrative pusher vocabularies, either as part of generalizing the opposition's arguments or as an attempt to divert oneself out of a losing argument.


It's a thought-stopping mechanism.  It is basically saying the opponent's words come from Satan and therefore can't be thought about.


----------



## L50LasPak (Dec 1, 2022)

"Authentic" is a dead word to me. Now when someone describes "authentic" to me, it means "fake plastic bullshit but some hipster put their stamp on it so other hipsters think its real".


----------



## Meat Target (Dec 1, 2022)

See this thread: 

"Current Year" terms that piss you off


----------



## BiggerChungus (Dec 1, 2022)

"Problematic"
"Unfortunate"
"Outdated"
"Marginalized"
"Misinformation"
"Fact check (or derivatives)"
Any of the race buzzwords (latinx, people of color, etc.)
Black being capitalized when referring to race unless white referring to race is also capitalized alongside it, but especially when black and white appear together and only the B is capitalized.


----------



## The Ugly One (Dec 1, 2022)

"Experts say..."


----------



## Pillar of Autism (Dec 1, 2022)

Systemic
"A threat to our democracy"
Russian misinformation
Colonialism
Anything that's immediately preceded by "right-wing" or "far-right" (far-right extremist, right-wing hate site, etc.)
"Here's why that's a good thing"


----------



## Dergint (Dec 1, 2022)

If this is basically just going to be a list of left wing dog whistles

Dog whistle
Autoethnography


----------



## Fools Idol (Dec 1, 2022)

You know that thing people do when they move their mouths and sound comes out? Yeah it's that.


----------



## AmberHeardSupporter (Dec 1, 2022)

ITT: white men mad there’s now the proper language to call them out on their bullshit


----------



## Character from a movie (Dec 1, 2022)

Y'all.


----------



## Permuto (Dec 1, 2022)

AmberHeardSupporter said:


> ITT: white men mad there’s now the proper language to call them out on their bullshit


Weak bait, try harder.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 1, 2022)

Dergint said:


> If this is basically just going to be a list of left wing dog whistles
> 
> Dog whistle
> Autoethnography


Well if we're going to do some right wing ones too, any time Trump says "a lot of people are saying" or "people are telling me," it's invariably followed by a gigantic whopper.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Dec 1, 2022)

The Ugly One said:


> "Experts say..."


Also “anonymous sources close to <x> say…”


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 1, 2022)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> Also “anonymous sources close to <x> say…”


Almost anything where the speaker is attributing something to someone else is a dodge where they're either consciously or otherwise foisting off what was said to someone else so they can claim they didn't tell the lie, it was that other guy who lied.


----------



## Local Fed (Dec 1, 2022)

The Ugly One said:


> "Experts say..."


I like it when it's combined with _"There could,"_ or _"It's possible that"_ or _"There might"_ usually in the context of scaremongering.


----------



## Doinker Marmalade (Dec 1, 2022)

Just the word 'Democracy' in general has lost all meaning to me, it basically just means 'globalized liberalism ' at this point. Just see if you can spot the term 'Democracy' or 'democratic' in the context of a overtly right-wing, populist leader being legitimately elected, unless it's in the form of 'a threat to democracy'.



Spoiler: Political sperging



It's amazing to me how a government system invented thousands of years ago for city-states with a citizen population of no more than 100,000 has now become the ONLY acceptable form of governance.
Kinda ironic too, how a term literally meaning 'rule of the people ' is literally enforced militarily on countries and people's who still want to keep some older forms of governments.


----------



## Stabmaster Arson II (Dec 1, 2022)

Every time I see the word "trope" I swap it out with "truth" and whatever I'm reading then makes sense.


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Dec 1, 2022)

Anyone who says woke unironically in the year of our lord 2022, I automatically tune out.


----------



## HandsomeDan (Dec 1, 2022)

"deconstruct"

"include all voices"

"hear all voices"


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Dec 1, 2022)

"Trust me..."


----------



## RougeRed (Dec 1, 2022)

SeniorFuckFace said:


> "Trust me..."


That goes right along with a couple mentioned already. "I'm not gonna lie..." "Honestly..." etc.

"Honesty" is like its brothers "Bravery" and "Generosity". You can't really attribute them to yourself because it means nothing if you do. Saying you are just makes me assume that you absolutely are not.


----------



## Pee Cola (Dec 1, 2022)

Every third word in every LinkedIn post ever.


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Dec 1, 2022)

RougeRed said:


> That goes right along with a couple mentioned already. "I'm not gonna lie..." "Honestly..." etc.
> 
> "Honesty" is like its brothers "Bravery" and "Generosity". You can't really attribute them to yourself because it means nothing if you do. Saying you are just makes me assume that you absolutely are not.


Yep...

"Trust me" is a command and not something earned.


----------



## Iron Jaguar (Dec 1, 2022)

"....berg"
"....stein"
"....witz"
"....mann"


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Dec 1, 2022)

Peer-reviewed.

Science.

Consensus.


----------



## Power Ranger Monster (Dec 1, 2022)

Exactly. Whenever you see a post that starts with this you can expect it to either continue the bullshit or surpass it in absolute faggotry.


----------



## LeroyJenkem (Dec 1, 2022)

If someone's opinion leads with "Sensible" or "Common sense" used as a descriptor, you're about to experience the shittiest milquetoast ice age take you've ever heard.


----------



## ZsaZsaBinks (Dec 1, 2022)

-Debunked
-Pseudoscience
-Disinformation
-Conspiracy theory


----------



## Randy Facalding (Dec 1, 2022)

People who say "Educate yourself / I educated myself / educate me" instead of "Look it up / I learned / teach me". "Do your own research" is kinda iffy.

"Populism".

Progressive "Whiteness", as in "White privilege", "White fragility", "White work ethic", etc.

"X isn't happening and it's good that it is". 

"_ has a _ problem".

"Problematic".

Overuse and misuse of terms like nazi, fascist, racist, sexist, homophobe, socialist, liberal, etc.

And don't forget the classic "This is extremely dangerous to our democracy".


----------



## Doinker Marmalade (Dec 1, 2022)

Randy Facalding said:


> And don't forget the classic "This is extremely dangerous to our democracy".


The word 'dangerous' in general has become code for 'things I don't like'. 
The word 'rhetoric' usually comes right afterwards, which basically means 'anything troons at Twitter Mainstream media don't like".


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Dec 1, 2022)

ZsaZsaBinks said:


> -Debunked
> -Pseudoscience
> -Disinformation
> -Conspiracy theory


I've learned in life that if someone calls something a "far right conspiracy theory", then that's a cue to look deeper.


----------



## Zoobles (Dec 1, 2022)

"yeah."
whenever someone says a mashup of "umm" and "yeah" once that kinda sounds like "myeah", or a clean "yeah" more than once in their story I immediately discount them.  My brother did that all the time and it was his biggest tell.

also when they change the subject to something wacky and unrelated at the slightest hint that I'm going to engage with them on the topic.


----------



## Dergint (Dec 2, 2022)

Randy Facalding said:


> People who say "Educate yourself / I educated myself / educate me" instead of "Look it up / I learned / teach me". "Do your own research" is kinda iffy.


They may say educate, but I hear re-educate / re-education camps.


----------



## Yezidi Fan Club (Dec 2, 2022)

RougeRed said:


> That goes right along with a couple mentioned already. "I'm not gonna lie..." "Honestly..." etc.
> 
> "Honesty" is like its brothers "Bravery" and "Generosity". You can't really attribute them to yourself because it means nothing if you do. Saying you are just makes me assume that you absolutely are not.



The source of all words is the soul stringing the letters together in thought. 

The more vocal someone is about charity, the more likely they are using the word as the tip of a spear meant to acquire something to which they are not entitled. The louder they talk of bravery, the more likely they want you to do something foolish to benefit themselves at your expense. The more histrionic and desperately they talk of pie in the sky utopia, the lazier the policeman hiding behind them is.

A silent man or woman performing a tangible, real action is worth a thousand people mashing their keyboards talking to one another.


----------



## There Is Light At The End (Dec 2, 2022)

"Progressive" usually equates with faggots and dykes on display
"Diversity" see above but with niggers
"Mostly peaceful protest" - complete chimpout


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (Dec 2, 2022)

"potentially harmful" or "could offend" or simply, "problematic"


----------



## skjora (Dec 2, 2022)

Anyone who says Thing X isn't real, but then argues vehemently for why Thing X is actually good.


----------



## AMHOLIO (Dec 2, 2022)

So what kind of bullshit?  Political bullshit is well covered in this thread (thanks), but selling bullshit and someone making excuses for things are also bullshit.  

A big thing for me is how many buzzwords are in a sentence.  Is this an actual string of thought or a grab bag of words that when put next to each other that mimic a point? It's hard to describe without reading it. 

Structure is an issue too.  If an article or speech seems like it is trying to copy intelligent speech instead of actually saying something.  Overly constructed, whether it is academic, journalistic, or otherwise.  Anything roundabout with language that doesn't make sense once analyzed is usually bull or at least shittly researched.  Both of these are me trying to say "watch for someone trying to talk out of their depth or from a lazily derived script".  It's harder to describe than it is to read, where little things trip your brain into thinking that this person is just pretending to not be a dipshit.

Anyone not letting you ask questions is immediately someone to get suspicious at.  Unless it's an emergency or they're exhausted (cue not to have an argument, argue later), there's always time to address questions. Points should be concise and not meander or wrap around each other.

Selling includes too good to be true offers, miracle solutions, and force offers to act now.  Nothing substitutes research though.

For being lied to directly, the best way is if you know the person and they act differently than usual, usually in an effort to cover a lie.  You can always look up signs of lying too, and always check on what you asked them yourself.

Saying one thing and doing another that seems to contradict said thing is another fan favorite.  Most bad liar cows do this.  


Any well said bullshit can seem legitimate if you aren't well versed enough in it.  Always try and confirm things for yourself and take the time to sit there at the bus stop and think a little about what some jackass said.  Connecting the dots in your brain so they make sense usually helps, but looking up things like rhetorical fallacies can also help if you're not used to speech and debate.


----------



## Dergint (Dec 2, 2022)

There Is Light At The End said:


> "Mostly peaceful protest" - complete chimpout


Oh that reminds me

Unarmed = Not armed with a gun 100% of the time. There may be other weapons involved, or the gun may have been obtained a few seconds after the incident began.


----------



## Sugriva (Dec 2, 2022)

"misinformation" and "malinformation"
Just lets me know this is an idea the elites don't like and I should pay attention to


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 2, 2022)

Dergint said:


> Oh that reminds me
> 
> Unarmed = Not armed with a gun 100% of the time. There may be other weapons involved, or the gun may have been obtained a few seconds after the incident began.


Or the guy was grabbing at a cop's gun trying to take it.  Presumably for completely peaceable reasons, and the implication is the cop should have just let the guy take the gun because obviously he wouldn't do anything with it when he got it.

In actual reality and legality, someone trying to take your gun in such circumstances is nearly always justification for using it immediately on that very person.


----------



## I Love Beef (Dec 2, 2022)

Everyone's thankfully ninja'd me and taken the words from my mouth, but something related is tone, words, and behaviors that aren't being used that signals being fed bullshit.

If you're being told about "muh social justice" from some overly cynical and sardonic fart huffer who can't express anything in other than sarcastic and blase nihilism or half assed means to be offensive, that's a sign of being fed horse shit. Don't take shit from betas, ever. Put them in their place.

If said person is not angry when they speak their mind, such as not using swear words to the extent of making up new ones and targeting directly offensive epithets and trying to explicitly blame specific entities, then that person is only mildly, pettily offended deep down, has no true anger and fervor against an actual harmful and malign injustice, and they are spewing bullshit to spread an agenda. While this is a double edged sword, the former tends to know who to swing it at and learns so they won't go off the handle until needed. The latter will not hesitate to use it on anyone that rubs them even the smallest way and has neglected confronting managing their anger until it's too late.

Continue being on the look out for "nice guys". Cue that Stonetoss comic about that "progressive male feminist" so totally not looking for tail in that crowd of majority women.

That's all I can think of right now, but feel free to share some of yours too.


----------



## Dergint (Dec 2, 2022)

I Love Beef said:


> Cue that Stonetoss comic about that "progressive male feminist" so totally not looking for tail in that crowd of majority women.





This one? Or are there others?


----------



## De lay lo mo tao hai (Dec 2, 2022)

- Folx 
- Lived experience 
- Transmisogyny


----------



## lurking for the deets (Dec 2, 2022)

This is more of an influencer/e-celeb thing, but any time somebody says *"I'm going to speak MY truth" *they are 100% going to spin it in their favor and and are not going to admit any wrongdoing. You're lucky if anything they say will have any truth in it at all. I've noticed twitch streamers say this all the time when they get caught doing shit, good example is that Mizkif rape coverup sandal, that phrase was thrown around so much by everybody involved.

Edit: honorary Shane Dawson mention "I'm an empath" if anybody feels the need to brag about that they are 100% a sociopath


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 2, 2022)

Dergint said:


> This one? Or are there others?


I miss the sweat panels.  That was a good ST trope.


----------



## LinkinParkxNaruto[AMV] (Dec 2, 2022)

I probably use "just" more than i should . i am esl and never thought much about it.


----------



## Dergint (Dec 2, 2022)

on point
realtalk
their own self interest
So what you're saying is...


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 2, 2022)

Toxins, detox.


----------



## AbyssGazer (Dec 4, 2022)

When people use value loaded words in a context where it's really not needed. In my country this is used most often in the cannabis/drug debate, coming from the anti-legalization side. On the flip side, people who use unnecessary euphemisms are equally shady. 

Misusing the word "phobia". The "irrational fear" mentioned is more often than not very rational concerns indeed.


----------



## Phalanges Mycologist (Dec 4, 2022)

To me it's not just the words, it's how they are used that's the key indicator that someone is going to try and sell you some shit.

"Meet X the revolutionary new way of doing Y we have all been waiting for" normally means here is a unnecessary complexity to a non issue you face once in a blue moon.

"A new way of thinking" someone who didn't get the joke of there Philosophy or Political study's major has obsessed about a non issue and wants desperately to not feel like a odd ball at his vegan dinner party.

Or when meme speak enters a corporate environment and is taken seriously, packaged with appropriately diverse art and used to sell you sub standard crap at a 300% mark up.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Dec 4, 2022)

Literally any phrase I've heard on the news. The one  I hate the most is "common sense", because it almost never is.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 4, 2022)

"Revolution" referring to nearly anything that doesn't involve actually overthrowing a government.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 4, 2022)

Self-care, self-love, wellness. Anything associated with woo, really.


----------



## Norbert the Tiger (Dec 4, 2022)

- nuanced (none of these people are nuanced about anything)
- misinformation/disinformation 
- targeted harassment 
- iconic 
- yikes
- "assigned gender" (a person is born as male or female)
- toxic
- disruptive
- problematic


----------



## Ted's of Beverly Hills (Dec 4, 2022)

I've only ever seen "subaltern" in one context where it wasn't being used to give intellectual cover to faggotry, subversion, and general talmuddism. Edit: Admittedly I'm not as well read as I'd like to be, so maybe there's more uses of it out there that aren't cancerous.


----------



## Wormy (Dec 4, 2022)

Colonizer.
"Communist" except when literally referring to something out of Das Kapital
Soy-anything
Fed except when referring to something or someone who works in Federal government
Glowie/Glows
Cis


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Dec 4, 2022)

Bombshell, massive scandal... what other journo buzz words am I missing?


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 4, 2022)

Rome's rightful successor said:


> Bombshell, massive scandal... what other journo buzz words am I missing?


"Gaffe" for when a politician tells the truth about something.


----------



## Local Fed (Dec 4, 2022)

Rome's rightful successor said:


> Bombshell, massive scandal... what other journo buzz words am I missing?


*BREAKING NEWS*
(usually something that's been in the news all day and half the time it's based on a rumour that they haven't even confirmed yet)​


----------



## Lathe (Dec 4, 2022)

Any sort of any word containing phobia. Phobia implies an irrational fear. I always have extremely valid reasons for disliking something. Add antisemite to that list.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Dec 4, 2022)

Lathe said:


> Any sort of any word containing phobia. Phobia implies an irrational fear. I always have extremely valid reasons for disliking something. Add antisemite to that list.


Phobia means "aversion to". If you don't like something, you have an aversion to something.


----------



## God of Nothing (Dec 4, 2022)

"I was like"
"Underreported"
"Emotional labor"
"Grow up"
"Hateful"
*insert snide comment to which being called out for being retarded will be met with snide comment*
*presents themselves as victim and attempts to use it as a position of strength*
*presents itself as trying to get through to you and also insults you*


----------



## SlaanyChaser (Dec 4, 2022)

Ontologically.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 4, 2022)

Hermeneutics.
Praxis.
Dialectical.

If you have all three of these and ontological and stochastic in the same document, you are reading some primo bullshit.


----------



## Girl Named Sandoz (Dec 4, 2022)

AnOminous said:


> Hermeneutics.
> Praxis.
> Dialectical.
> 
> If you have all three of these and ontological and stochastic in the same document, you are reading some primo bullshit.


this sounds like half of a sick tool album


----------



## Pitbull Victim (Dec 4, 2022)

AMAB/AFAB and the even dumber CAMAB/CAFAB

Kyriarchy - the developmentally disabled big brother of Patriarchy.

Two-Spirit


----------



## Pobblebonk (Dec 4, 2022)

Referring to someone's speech as "harmful" and/or "dangerous". Bonus points if what was said was completely inoffensive.


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Dec 4, 2022)

“We need to hold people accountable”
”Be/Do better”
”This is a serious threat to democracy”


----------



## Cloacan (Dec 5, 2022)

"let me be clear" is a big one imo. Often when politicians, journos, or other various subhumans began with that way you can be fairly certain that you're about to be fed bullshit. Also its uppity and annoying, like being chastised a parental figure.


----------



## NickGer (Dec 5, 2022)

A lot of people here already mentioned multiple words i hate so I'll add couple new ones.

- Nazism or facism. Most overused and meme word at this point. At this point it totally lost its original meaning. Funny I've been reading a book about WW2, at the end of the book there was a chapter from the author to sum his thoughts up, on one page he was going on a rant, complaining how the word Nazism and facism is overused in today times, used to frame something, dehumanise some governments or individuals and justify aggression towards them and loses its original meaning which is dangerous from historical standpoint.
- Any kind of "communist" talk done by some middle class or upper class faggots from West who never got to experience it. There's really something that rubs me wrong way when I hear someone says unironically "comrade", displays hammer and sickle banner or plays USSR anthem, talks casually about Stalin or anything like this.
- Think of children or any kind of abrevation of that word. Probably the lowest can sink in when talking about anything political.
- Unironically calling someone incel, attacking someone manhood, le small dick or using the "you never had sex" line. That's basically admitting you lost, can't counter someone argument so you resort to low blow, IQ and effort meme lines cause you're just dumb fuck who's wrong and you don't want to admit it.
- Denialism, revisionism. It's almost like a mantra at this point, repeated and chanted all the time anyone displays any kind of scepticism. Love how revisionism has now negative meaning when in reality, it's good thing because you are just verifying past events in the light of new evidence.
- "Open minded", tolerance and similar buzzwords. Nothing more then smoke screen to usually push some fag agenda to groom or indoctrinate children and present something abnormal as normal. Your natural reaction to something hideous or unnatural being presented as something not normal.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Dec 5, 2022)

Pitbull Victim said:


> AMAB/AFAB and the even dumber CAMAB/CAFAB
> 
> Kyriarchy - the developmentally disabled big brother of Patriarchy.
> 
> Two-Spirit


Example of a kyriarchy.




KILLRRRREEEEEEE


----------



## LocalAnimeTard (Dec 5, 2022)

Bipartisan has been one of the most annoying terms I've noticed being commonly used in the news during Biden's administration. I have never seen that word used once when Trump was passing things as president.

News Media: "The (insert faggy name) bill has been passed with bipartisan support from the Senate/House"

Bipartisan is supposed to mean both sides overall equally agree on something but instead is used anytime the Dems win support and justify using that word because maybe like 3 RINOs also liked their bill. The media and government uses that term deceptively to make it look like their decision is popular by saying _"Look guys even Republicans like it too! Anyone who hates it is the crazy one and are going against Democracy"_


----------



## Norbert the Tiger (Dec 5, 2022)

NickGer said:


> A lot of people here already mentioned multiple words i hate so I'll couple new.
> 
> - Nazism or facism. Most overused and meme word at this point. At this point it totally lost its original meaning. Funny I've been reading a book about WW2, at the end of the book there was a chapter from the author to sum his thoughts up, on one page he was going on a rant, complaining how the word Nazism and facism is overused in today times, used to frame something, dehumanise some governments or individuals and justify aggression towards them and loses its original meaning which is dangerous from historical standpoint.
> - Any kind of "communist" talk done by some middle class or upper class faggots from West who never got to experience it. There's really something that rubs me wrong way when I hear someone says unironically "comrade", displays hammer and sickle banner or plays USSR anthem, talks casually about Stalin or anything like this.
> ...


Concerning your fourth bullet point.. (Note more and more men are doing this as well,).


----------



## LocalAnimeTard (Dec 5, 2022)

Wormy said:


> Glowie/Glows


Normalize saying "glow in the dark niggers/glow niggers" again.


----------



## Otterly (Dec 5, 2022)

Lots of things. 
1. Single key words like kindness, hate, all the isms, equity, and as OP says the musts and shoulds etc. we all know the language of this repression and we should point it out when we see it. 
2. association articles. This is where the content is secondary to the words or concepts they want you to link. For example a piece that rambled on for ages about some political issue in iran but repeated the linkage of being drafted if trump wins. ‘election-trump- draft’ to associate the idea of voting a certain way with being drafted. A clumsier version is associating everything with being right wing, but you do still see the better written ‘association’ pieces.
3. Assertion amd follow. This starts an article with a statement of science and then builds a whole article on it. The idea is that people swallow the starting point and pick holes in the rear but the assertion itself is flawed - variety of straw man
4. You’re a nazi if you do x. X is something normal 
5. Gish galloping.
6. Locus of blame shift. For example: disliking drag queen story hour. Thirty years ago if you tried to do this you’d be the problem, you’d be branded a deviant and run out of town. Locus of blame with those wanting to show this to kids. Now the language has been shifted. It’s no longer them disgusting you, it’s you being a transphobe, a homophobe or a bigot. Rebranding the place where the blame lies
7. 6 above is an example of two sting language to remove peoples boundaries, and a lot of media now is dedicated to this. A young girl who doesn’t want a man in her gym changing rooms and showers is now a bigot.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 5, 2022)

Otterly said:


> A young girl who doesn’t want a man in her gym changing rooms and showers is now a bigot.


I remember when a dude who wore a raincoat and flashed his dick at children would be jailed or just beaten to death if the cops didn't get him first.  Who knew if he'd just worn a dress he'd be brave and beautiful instead?


----------



## Wood (Dec 5, 2022)

100 replies and no mention of "baseless".
Normally, stuff used to be reported as for example. "X accused Y of Z, to which Y reponded with W". Nowadays journos write like "Y has debooonked X's baseless (and fascist) conspiracy theory about Y."


----------



## skjora (Dec 5, 2022)

This isn't a political one, but almost every time someone references the "apples and oranges" idiom they're really just pissed that you don't like what they like/have. Usually brought out when your criticism is particularly warranted. Typically paired with a lot of bullshit non-arguments.


----------



## Yezidi Fan Club (Dec 5, 2022)

Otterly said:


> Lots of things.
> 1. Single key words like kindness, hate, all the isms, equity, and as OP says the musts and shoulds etc. we all know the language of this repression and we should point it out when we see it.
> 2. association articles. This is where the content is secondary to the words or concepts they want you to link. For example a piece that rambled on for ages about some political issue in iran but repeated the linkage of being drafted if trump wins. ‘election-trump- draft’ to associate the idea of voting a certain way with being drafted. A clumsier version is associating everything with being right wing, but you do still see the better written ‘association’ pieces.
> 3. Assertion amd follow. This starts an article with a statement of science and then builds a whole article on it. The idea is that people swallow the starting point and pick holes in the rear but the assertion itself is flawed - variety of straw man
> ...



You, Arcadian, what is your profession?

There are no dumb questions. Hi, I have a question. Yes, you in the back, the retard with the dumb question.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 5, 2022)

I think using interchangeable soy-speak for "wrongthinker" is a big giveaway.

Or using "diversity" to mean "conformity" like that one musician pointed out.

Or rather, it's that insufferable academic-sounding _1984_-ish Tumblr-ish talk.


----------



## Power Ranger Monster (Dec 5, 2022)

Many a time on this site I have seen what seemed like a well-rounded post only for the poster to blow all credibility by using "toxic" and "Karen" as descriptions, which then makes me wonder if the poster just took content from someplace else and "spruced" it up to make it look unique.

On another note, "Big Lie".


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Dec 7, 2022)

When a journo or someone that works within the political system goes on to describe another person as 'Far-right'.


----------



## Sergeant Major Buzzkill (Dec 7, 2022)

"As a..."

Bitch, shut the fuck up   .


----------



## Cats (Dec 10, 2022)

Bunny Tracks said:


> Any and all forms of the world "globalism".



I mis-read this as "goblinism" and now I have an entire Tale playing out in my head

Thank you for this wonderful unintentional prompt


----------



## The Lawgiver (Dec 11, 2022)

Cats said:


> I mis-read this as "goblinism" and now I have an entire Tale playing out in my head
> 
> Thank you for this wonderful unintentional prompt


We need to stop Big Gob from taking over the goblin economy.


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Dec 11, 2022)

Cats said:


> I mis-read this as "goblinism" and now I have an entire Tale playing out in my head
> 
> Thank you for this wonderful unintentional prompt


They're putting chemicals in the water and making the frogs go goblin-mode.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Dec 11, 2022)

Jeff_the_Thriller said:


> They're putting chemicals in the water and making the frogs go goblin-mode.


By goblin mode do you mean the actual definition of the term of becoming goblin-like in appearance and mannerisms or the fucking "official oxford definition" they came up with that's some dumb activism stuff about rejecting societal beauty standards or some shit? Normally I'd absolutely be absolutely sure it's goblin-ification of the frogs at play here but I've noticed some small instances of fuckers accepting the unholy Knowyourmeme/twitter politics combo tier coverage of a long over a decade old phrase that's "new official definition" matches the kind of dogshit this thread is talking about. No I don't know why they made a two word term referring to things becoming goblin-like an official word that doesn't match the actual definition of it. I do not know why the powers that be are so fucking short sighted and retarded that they do not see the coming goblin hordes.


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Dec 11, 2022)

The Lawgiver said:


> By goblin mode do you mean the actual definition of the term of becoming goblin-like in appearance and mannerisms or the fucking "official oxford definition" they came up with that's some dumb activism stuff about rejecting societal beauty standards or some shit? Normally I'd absolutely be absolutely sure it's goblin-ification of the frogs at play here but I've noticed some small instances of fuckers accepting the unholy Knowyourmeme/twitter politics combo tier coverage of a long over a decade old phrase that's "new official definition" matches the kind of dogshit this thread is talking about. No I don't know why they made a two word term referring to things becoming goblin-like an official word that doesn't match the actual definition of it. I do not know why the powers that be are so fucking short sighted and retarded that they do not see the coming goblin hordes.


I mean the frogs are picking up low tier weapons like clubs and daggers. They are moving into caves and robbing travelers of their gold. We are but humble farmers and don't have much but surely our smith can provide you with a reward. Will you help us brave adventurer?

Back on topic:
Also if someone uses an excessive amount of Internet buzzwords, they are easy to identify as a halfwit. Groomer is the new Nazi. These terms are overused to the point that the activities of kid fuckers and actual racist pieces of shit are minimalized.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Dec 15, 2022)

"Please like and subscribe that's the only way our channel will get out there"
"Demonization has hurt our youtube channel please donate to my <insert payment website here> otherwise I will be broke"


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Dec 16, 2022)

Rome's rightful successor said:


> "Demonization has hurt our youtube channel please donate to my <insert payment website here> otherwise I will be broke"


I've never understood this ebegging thing like just go out and get a job IRL.


----------



## Sargon's wife's son (Dec 16, 2022)

Reactionary no one besides reactionaries use it correctly and it pisses me off
For example reactionary social beliefs or reactionary views on gender
This is extremely dangerous to our democracy
Hate speech
White privilege
Lived experiences


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Dec 16, 2022)

"Is X too X"
"Researchers say that x is proven"
"X person is literally Hitler" 
"How X has is/has/had a fascism problem".
"Proof Nazis are on the rise"
"According to the ADL/SPLC".


----------



## JambledUpWords (Dec 16, 2022)

“Cuck” and all its variations. It’s kink shaming, and that is considered rude

“Anti-white” is just a way of saying that POC are being uplifted and how is that a bad thing? 

“Groomer” is an anti-LGBTQ slur and makes the assumption everyone under that umbrella is a pedophile, and that’s a bigoted thing to do 

Yes, this is sarcasm


----------



## Homophobic white dog (Dec 17, 2022)

"Decolonize".
"Material" or "material conditions".
"Folks". "y'all" or any mimicry of Southern speech, especially when not coming from Southerners.
"My brother in Christ".
"Um".
"Do you realize that - inane, monstrously wrong statement on things goes here - ?".


----------



## NewnameRealEmail (Dec 17, 2022)

Restructuring or reorganization being sold as a positive thing for a company you work at. Translation: people are going to lose their jobs or take demotions because execs took huge bonuses instead of reinvesting the money into the company.


----------



## Just_Somebody (Dec 17, 2022)

For a common Canadian one from a certain Blackface Prime Minister and his ministers.

"Let me be clear.." will be instantly followed by nonsense word salad spouting bullshit


----------



## Xolanite (Dec 17, 2022)

Any word you're positive that they’re using incorrectly.


----------



## Yezidi Fan Club (Dec 21, 2022)

Any time someone utters the phrase "I don't care" the lizard brain of all who hear it whispers and emotes "There's a cure for not caring. Reeeeeeeee" so be careful around people who say it a lot, it's a beacon for hostilities.


----------



## Yezidi Fan Club (Dec 21, 2022)

Otterly said:


> 6. Locus of blame shift. For example: disliking drag queen story hour. Thirty years ago if you tried to do this you’d be the problem, you’d be branded a deviant and run out of town. Locus of blame with those wanting to show this to kids. Now the language has been shifted. It’s no longer them disgusting you, it’s you being a transphobe, a homophobe or a bigot. Rebranding the place where the blame lies


Dr's screen story hour was an elaborate troll utilizing cutting edge exploitation of someone who was asleep and ignorant of their own sordid reputation and social responsibility.


----------



## Rubber Soul (Dec 21, 2022)

"dog whistle" for sure, also "problematic" and "source"


----------



## Smug (Dec 21, 2022)

"stochastic" "ontological" "dog-whistle" "-phob(ia/ic/e)" "current year (when used as a faith-check for historicism)" "-ist" "equality (used in the context of "don't you believe in equality?", "we should strive for equality" or similar wordings)" "cis" "luxury space (see if you can spot where that one's used!)" "my fellow /us/we (when perniciously claiming to be the spokesperson for a group)"


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 22, 2022)

Smug said:


> "stochastic" "ontological" "dog-whistle" "-phob(ia/ic/e)" "current year (when used as a faith-check for historicism)" "-ist" "equality (used in the context of "don't you believe in equality?", "we should strive for equality" or similar wordings)" "cis" "luxury space (see if you can spot where that one's used!)" "my fellow /us/we (when perniciously claiming to be the spokesperson for a group)"


Spelling "practice" as "praxis" for no good reason, especially if it's on social media.  You aren't writing for a peer-reviewed philosophical bullshit journal, you're on fucking Twitter, spell it like a normal person.  Also "hermeneutics" or "discourse" (when you mean shitposting on Twitter again), or any $0.25 word from the realm of philosophy when there's a perfectly normal word for it.

This is sort of on a case by case basis, because for instance, "ressentiment" as used by Nietzsche is a synonym for "resentment," but he used it in a very specific way.

So philosophical terms do have some legitimate space in "discourse," but 99% of the time they're just bullshit.


----------



## RichardMongler (Dec 22, 2022)

"Teachable moment"

Holy shit, does this one boil my blood. There is nothing of substance being taught and instead a massive mound of reality denying narratives being reinforced.


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (Dec 23, 2022)

JambledUpWords said:


> Yes, this is sarcasm


Lol this is just your basic leftist publication article.


----------



## Chromeo (Dec 24, 2022)

RichardMongler said:


> "Teachable moment"
> 
> Holy shit, does this one boil my blood. There is nothing of substance being taught and instead a massive mound of reality denying narratives being reinforced.


The ONLY good time to use that phrase is when you're dealing with literal actual children. Otherwise you're just treating adults like children. It's a condescending phrase, is what it is.


----------



## YourFriendlyLurker 2.0 (Dec 26, 2022)

1) pronouns in the speaker's bio 
2) "-isms", "-phobic", "cultural appropriation",  "safe space", "decolonize", any shit connected with race "iSn'T mAtheMatics tOo whiiTe?", retarded words like "latinX", "folX", "womb havers", "CIS" used unironically
3) any slurs related to political sides.  If you wanna criticize lefies calling them "libshit" or righties calling them "nazis", I am not reading it unless I want to screenshot some lulz.
4) mentions of Trump or Hitler if we are not discussing the certian historical period or a certian President of the US from Republican Party.

In general, if you are not allowed to laugh at some idea, this idea is bullshit - works like a clock.


----------



## WolfeTone (Dec 26, 2022)

Uuuuuhhhhhh, let-me-be-clear

ppl already mentioned it but lol


----------



## Yezidi Fan Club (Jan 6, 2023)

Abyssal Bulwark said:


> I've never understood this ebegging thing like just go out and get a job IRL.



I could explain it if you like but I don't hate you enough to do so


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (Wednesday at 4:07 AM)

Here's a few examples I've noticed that give away that the person you're talking to is speaking bullshit.

"Whataboutism" is a term only used by hypocrites who are mad they've been called out for doing the exact same thing they demonize their opponents for.
Stating that "hating X means you secretly love X"; they're just trying to discredit your point by implying you're secretly on their side and you're in denial.
"Experts suggest/say" usually means that the "expert" in general is some barely-qualified talking head that they've paid to parrot whatever conclusion they want, and they're hoping that the appeal to authority will change your mind.
If they start repeatedly screaming for sources. They will reject all your sources as being "biased" or "dishonest" (even if they're from scientific studies or respected publications, and consider all their sources to be acceptable even if they're from pop-science articles or clearly-biased tabloids. And yes, they won't actually READ any of your sources, they'll just claim your point is false because you didn't give any "legitimate" evidence (aka evidence that agrees with them).
Not a specific word, but if you notice that they're repeatedly moving goalposts (EG Arguing that X thing doesn't happen, being given proof that X is happening, then immediately arguing that X isn't happening THAT much), they're not arguing in good faith and are hoping that if they move their goalposts enough, they'll eventually be able to reach a point that you get bored and stop arguing, then claim that ALL their arguments are right as a result of you not continuing the argument.


----------



## Homophobic white dog (Wednesday at 7:11 AM)

I love how this largely turned out to be an anthology of leftist catchphrases and 'debating' techniques.


----------



## General Disarray (Wednesday at 7:53 AM)

Any headline or lead paragraph that uses adjectives. You are _not_ going to tell me how to feel about something right out of the gate. Who, what, where, when, how, and MAYBE why. That's it, that's your framework.


----------

